# Desbloqueo de PlayStation 2



## Jonaldo (Mar 18, 2008)

hola a todos soy un novato en lo que a esta pagina se refiere pero tengo muchos conocimientos que quisiera entregar. 
Resulta que como electronico encuentro frustrante pagarle a alguien para que me desbloquee un Play Station2, y mas encima sabiendo de la existencia de un cd de desqueo para emular juegos. 
Quisiera preguntar si es que alguien me puede mandar algun manual para desbloquear yo un play station o un link para poder descargar el cd de "desbloqueo", de antemano se les agradece y para la proxima seré yo quien los ayude GRacias


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

me temo que te has equivocado de foro, mira en elotrolado.net , seguro que encuentras lo que buscas y mas


----------



## Jonaldo (Mar 19, 2008)

gracias en esta pagina aparece mucha información pero la verdad es que no enuentro lo que busco.....podrias darme otro links si es que conoces alguno por favor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Haber Jonaldo, te haces la picha un lio tio, mira con "desblokear" la PS2 te refieres a popularmente dicho "pratearla" que en lenguage "scene" se le llama "modificarla para carga de backups", si lo que quieres es solo una ps2 region free vas a tener hacer lo mismo.
La scene de PS2 es extensa, NO hay 1 metodo para piratearla, hay 5 o 6, tu te estas refiriendo al SWAP, que es un metodo por el cual tu metes un disco, abres la bandeja, metes el pirata y ya lo carga, incluso si el juego es de otra region. Pero esste metodo requiere un disco original NO BASTA CON BAJARSELO, porque este metodo no requiere instalacion de modchip, funciona cargando la firma digital de sony y todas las librerias conocidas, ya que por un error de sony esta consola no vuelve a hacer comprovaciones despues del arranque, asi es como se la cuelas, pero necesitas que el disco SWAP tenga la firma original de sony y eso no lo hace tu grabadora, asi que tendras que COMPRAR un disco SWAP original, bajarselo no tiene sentido porque solo podrias leerlo si tienes modchip y si es asi no necesitas hacer SWAP, tambien hay metodos de carga de bacups mediante disco duro o mediante USB, quizas deverias evaluar el que mas te compense, por eso te pase la pagina, porque ahi se trata TODA la scene de PS2, incluido el sistema que mentas, lo que pasa es que hay mucha información y te la vas a tener que leer toda para encontrar lo que buscas. Me temo que no hay otra pagina en castellano con mas información que esa, tu busca y rebusca que lo encuentras de sobra, lo que pasa es que al principio abruma.


----------



## Arze_Bless (Jun 6, 2008)

Creo que va contra las reglas del foro tocar este tema


----------

